# Holy Cow!



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

So, I bought a furminator. Today was bath day for Ginger. Before her bath, I brushed her. And combed her. And went over her once with the furminator. Then a bath, frontline spray, and furminator again after a brushing. I swear I think 2.5 pounds of my 5.3 pound dog is (or was) undercoat.


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I just ordered a Furminator off of Ebay and can hardly wait to use it. Two of my dogs shed so much and I know the brushes I have now aren't getting most of what needs to be removed.


----------



## cowdog (Mar 27, 2007)

This is interesting - what is a furminator!? I came on here today to ask how much hair a dog should lose? I have been brushing Mu everyday and everyday there seems to be loads, and when I stroke her it doesn't stop coming. She's only one (well, on Friday - cake time! ) and I wondered if it was because she was young and losing baby hair?


----------



## badogg88 (Apr 28, 2007)

Ah EBAY! I really wanted to buy a Furminator after reading all the great reviews on here for them, but I couldn't see myself spending $30-50 on a brush, even though my Freddie sheds like you wouldn't believe. I'm going on ebay right now to see if they have one!!! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Let me know now they hold up. A friend of mine got one from her vet and has used a just a few times and she said it is dull already and she is not happy with it. I would like to hear what others are finding. I would like to get one but do not want to use it on the show dogs and the others I can shead out easally with a sliker for the horses. Works wonders on the under coat and is quite cheep to buy and easy to use.

Heidi


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

The Furminator is the best tool for anyone who owns a shedding dog, especially those Labs and Goldens! I use this tool in my shop on a daily basis, I have dropped this thing so many times in the year I have owned it and it has never broken or failed me. The "blade" on it is not meant to be sharp, if your friend says it's dull, thats b/c it's suppose to be dull, youre not cutting the hair, youre pulling out the undercoat. You have to press down onto the dog to really get that hair out, if you just lightly go over the top coat and dont "work" at it, you're not going to be happy with it. I do not sell this product in my shop, b/c a lot of client who dont know how to use it right will damage thier pets skin and/or dont know when to stop there for making the dog loose to much hair or even getting bald spots. Just be careful, it is worth it tho!


----------



## badogg88 (Apr 28, 2007)

The directions on the package says to NOT press down on the dog, just lightly go over the coat in long strokes. I just picked it up today. It's cheaper on Petsmart.com than it is at the store, but I didn't want to wait as today was bath day for Fred. He is a timid pup but after a few strokes he seemed like he liked it! Only ran it over his coat for about 15 minutes but he feels much softer and I pet him and not a lot of hair came off of him! Hopefully that means not a lot will come out in our cars too!


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

I know what the directions say, again this is the reason I don't sell this product to clients, groomers know how it should be used and how well it can work for them. It also depends on what kind of dog youre using it on.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

such a waste of money. its a 40 blade with a handle. it is very easy to use this tool the wrong way. even for people who use it correctly, you cant tell me it is more efficient than a rake and hv dryer. if you dont own one, go to your local groomer, the groom price will probably only be 20 bucks more than the furminator. or you could go to a self service dog wash, most have hv dryers.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Best way to get hair out of a golden is toss them in the pool. It all comes out and nothing in the brush. Fun until you have to clean the skimmer.

Heidi


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

Purplex15 said:


> such a waste of money. its a 40 blade with a handle. it is very easy to use this tool the wrong way. even for people who use it correctly, you cant tell me it is more efficient than a rake and hv dryer. if you dont own one, go to your local groomer, the groom price will probably only be 20 bucks more than the furminator. or you could go to a self service dog wash, most have hv dryers.



This tool is a lot more efficient then a rake on a lab, doberman or a any of those dogs whos coat you cant use a rake on. Why would one use a rake on a short coated dog? At my shop we charge an extra $10 for the furminator, we dont buy their shampoo tho, that is a waste of money, but between using it before the bath, the rubber brush in the tub while the condit. is soaking, and the hv, then finishing with the furminator it works a lot better then a normal brush or rake would.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I find on the short hair dogs the same scraper I use on the horses to shed them out works wonders and it only cost about $10 and last for ever.

Heidi


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I tried a furminator in my shop once, it really is a total waste of $$. It's nothing but a 40 blade with a handle, AND it breaks the coat. I get much better results brushing, combing, bathing then using my HV dryer. Dog is completely de-sheded and no coat is broken.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

PoodleKisses said:


> The Furminator is the best tool for anyone who owns a shedding dog, especially those Labs and Goldens! I use this tool in my shop on a daily basis, I have dropped this thing so many times in the year I have owned it and it has never broken or failed me. The "blade" on it is not meant to be sharp, if your friend says it's dull, thats b/c it's suppose to be dull, youre not cutting the hair, youre pulling out the undercoat. You have to press down onto the dog to really get that hair out, if you just lightly go over the top coat and dont "work" at it, you're not going to be happy with it. I do not sell this product in my shop, b/c a lot of client who dont know how to use it right will damage thier pets skin and/or dont know when to stop there for making the dog loose to much hair or even getting bald spots. Just be careful, it is worth it tho!



I know how to use it but still would never use it again. I've heard so many great things about it from my friends at agility. I finally convinced one to let me borrow it to try on Jenny, tried it many ways, including how you described and how my friends described. She was yelping often and generally hated this brush, despite liking other brushes I've tried. When I finished I looked under her undercot to see if I could see a difference, and her skin was all scratched and bleeding in places. This brush is way too sharp for thin coated and skinned breeds. I would never try it again. I recommend the Zoom Groom, I get a whole grocery bag full tightly packed everyday out of Jenny with this Zoom Groom. She is a very high, all-year shedder.


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

Then I guess it's just one mans opinion, I have never had a dod get scratched to the point of blood, if thats what happened then it WASNT being used the right way OR your dog just has really sensitive skin.. I have many greyhounds that come in and we use this tool on and have never had that happen. I will agree with you though on the zoom groom, I do use this a lot also and have gone through maybe 2 of them in 10 years, they last forever!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I found the Furminator to be a waste of money. I have been using a horse shedding tool on my dogs for years, and that is just the best. I think they cost around $7.00. They have lasted for years. It takes off all of the dead hair, and the dogs seem to enjoy it. I use the one that is round metal coils on a handle. It is worth the money.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

Yes, I didn't even mention price, I saw the furminator in the store and it was $70!  My zoom groom was $4!


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Inga said:


> I found the Furminator to be a waste of money. I have been using a horse shedding tool on my dogs for years, and that is just the best. I think they cost around $7.00. They have lasted for years. It takes off all of the dead hair, and the dogs seem to enjoy it. I use the one that is round metal coils on a handle. It is worth the money.


That is what I have used for years. Cheep they get out all the undercoat with out bracking the top coat and around here they get double dutty as I also use it on the horses. I will even pull out the dirt out of the coat.

Heidi


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

The Furminator works extremely well for us. It's easy for me to use and Alvin loves it an almost obscene amount. I got mine for $15 on eBay.

Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> The Furminator works extremely well for us. It's easy for me to use and Alvin loves it an almost obscene amount. I got mine for $15 on eBay.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks


Lol, good plan going to e-bay. I don't think I could ever spend 70 dollars on a brush unless I knew it was like...ungodly. 

What I really need is a tool that holds the fur in better. I always end up with clouds of hair rolling through my house after grooming sessions .


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

That's totally one of my favorite things about the Furminator!! Because the teeth on the comb are so tiny and so close together, you have to stop to clean the hair out every couple of strokes, BUT the hair really stays in there until you pull it out!


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

$70 on that thing is a lot of money, but thats what happens when you buy from Petsmart or Petco. I was just at a Pet Supplies "PLus" yesterday and saw it there for $40, also EBAY is a great place to buy it from. Just like anything else you should price it out before you buy it. I would never spend $70 on that.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

You would be hard pressed to see me even paying $40 at PSP for it. Although I am very good at finding ways to save $$ and I have found other things that work just as well for a lot lot less. 

what one wants may not be want anouther wants and that is the great thing about comerse there is something for everyone.

Heidi


----------

